# Aponogeton undulatus



## Pyro (Nov 20, 2005)

I just got a shipment of some plants, and to my surprise, there was a giant plant in it. After a bit of research, I think it's 'Aponogeton Undulatus'. The kicker here is it's about 24" in height, much to tall to fit into my 29 gallon aquarium. Given the leaves are on the end, I was wondering whether there was some way to trim it back so it'd fit in the aquarium  

Thanks!


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I am puzzled by your statement, "the leaves are on the end". If it is an Aponogeton, all the leaves should come from a bulb. In other words, it is a crown plant, rather than a stem plant. In my experience, A. undulatus, isn't too big for a 29 gallon.


----------



## Volenti (Oct 12, 2007)

Sounds like the leaves are on the end of long stalks, trim the majority of the longest leaves off and the new growth should stay shorter, for a while anyway.


----------



## Pyro (Nov 20, 2005)

HeyPK said:


> I am puzzled by your statement, "the leaves are on the end". If it is an Aponogeton, all the leaves should come from a bulb. In other words, it is a crown plant, rather than a stem plant. In my experience, A. undulatus, isn't too big for a 29 gallon.


Sorry, I should've been a bit more clear. From the bulb, there's about 6-7 stems. At the end of the stems, it turns into the leaves. If I trim off all the stems so it's short enough for my 29 gallon, I'd be in effect left with just the bulb and stems.


----------

